# AIM frequently disconnects



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello recently my internet had some connection problems, but my friend came over and hooked us up with a new router. The router is a D-Link 615, and now my aim frequently disconnects every few minutes while everything else that requires internet is working fine.
How can I solve this? My old router was a linksys. I am not very knowledgeable about these kinds of things, so go easy on me . 

Not sure about my ISP, but its possibly AT&T sorry.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Is this a wired or a wireless connection issue?
Have you tried both?

Pls see this Sticky for instruction on how to give us output of ipconfig /all.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

EDIT: nvm

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Norman Tran>
C:\Users\Norman Tran>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NormanTran-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Contro
ller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-EB-69-0C-45-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-FD-61-C3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::65b3:eb7b:935a:fe76%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 20, 2011 1:18:02 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 27, 2011 1:18:01 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::16d6:4dff:fe33:24a8%12
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B5121CF8-92F6-47C6-9651-1AC41DCD5832}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2ce5:950:bb87:ae3d(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2ce5:950:bb87:ae3d%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F567EEA5-C858-4674-9629-72CBF14FCF05}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

I can connect to the internet fine, but its just chat programs like meebo and AIM that frequently disconnects.

+ My internet is wireless, I think? theres a router connected to another computer, and I'm using that internet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls download and update your Realtek driver from here:
Realtek

See if that helps, if not let us know.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

How do I know which driver I have? I'm sorry for asking questions. I know almost nothing about internet connections.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your ipconfig /all output has the network adapter's name.
The Realtek is your Wi Fi adapter. Atheros is your network adapter. You said that the issue is wireless so I gave you the link for Realtek's site to locate the driver.


omfgheart said:


> How do I know which driver I have? I'm sorry for asking questions. I know almost nothing about internet connections.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

I see, I don't know what to download still ): the website is confusing.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

I updated the driver, but to no avail. Still having the same problems.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try opening up Port No. 5190 in your router. Follow this guide:
Port Forwarding on the D-Link DI-614+ Router

Update your DLink router's firmware to the latest that you may download from the Manufacturer's site. Use a wired connection to upate the firmware.
How to Update Your Router’s Firmware


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok, I'm stuck at one part. *

Step 5: In the Private IP box, enter the IP address of the computer on your local network that you want the incoming service to access.

the IP that I used to get to the website?
*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls use 192.168.0.102, this is the IP address of your wireless config, see the ipconfig /all again.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

opened that port, nothing happened


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

I've done some digging around nothing really useful or helpful. but would this action sound dangerous? 

1. Open your browser and clean all cache and temp files.
2. Go to Start->Run. Type "prefetch" and press enter. It will open a folder. Delete all files within it.
3. Go to Start->Run. Type "%temp%" and press enter. It will open a folder. Delete all files within it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Post #10 have you overlooked the firmware update?

Have you tried a wired connection using a network cable?


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

the firmware is the latest, as from what they tell me when i check for updates.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Post No 2 pls see the guide from the link that I gave you on how to post Xirrus snap shot.

Also, list all your AV, Security and Firewall Software that you are using.

Try not too overlook each Post that I give you, pls go back and review this Thread. Thanks.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry for overlooking things, this is just frustrating me ):

i have Avast antivirus, no firewalls that I know of.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No worries, lets move on to the next tasks:
Uninstall Avast for now by using this Uninstall Utility tool.
avast! Uninstall Utility

For protection install MSE: Virus, Spyware & Malware Protection | Microsoft Security Essentials

Btw... Your Wireless signal is excellent and no wireless neighbors interfering which is great.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

I see, so avast is interfering with the network? I'd just like some clarity on that .


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

omfgheart said:


> I see, so avast is interfering with the network? I'd just like some clarity on that .


It can be, some do interfere and block connections.
We'll find out as soon as you totally uninstall it.


----------



## Derreem (Sep 15, 2010)

What version of avast are you using


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

The latest version of Avast, it keeps updating so yeah.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope, AIM still disconnects frequently. I don't understand whats wrong ):


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling Aims?

See if it makes a difference changing the DNS's of your wireless and wired settings to Public DNS's.
Using Google Public DNS


omgheart said:


> Nope, AIM still disconnects frequently. I don't understand whats wrong ):


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I've reinstalled it several times, also tried google's public DNS.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I've google searched and found a few Aim users having similar issue as yours.

Have you tried yahoo messenger or skype?

Can you also try connecting your computer thru a network cable to the Modem bypassing the router? Can you replicate the issue?


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

I think skype works fine, haven't seen myself disconnect from it. MSN seems to be working fine too. 

I will try and connect my computer directly to the modem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good to know...the issue might be Aim. I'll consider using Skype or MSN if it's not giving you any troubles.


omgheart said:


> I think skype works fine, haven't seen myself disconnect from it. MSN seems to be working fine too.
> 
> I will try and connect my computer directly to the modem.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure its aim though, its been working throughout the year and suddenly when I get a new router, it goes haywire. I've read about the feedback on my router and apparently people are having the same problems. No solutions yet. I'm very sad.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Something else that you may try since you don't have and nearby neighbors that's using wireless. Change your wireless security to WPA2 from the router. You will have to apply the same setting to your computer. If WPA2 didn't help at all lower the network security to WEP.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope ):


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try downloading the latest version of aim and uninstalling the current one and then install latest version it may do nothing but sometimes can cure the problem.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

Tried it, although this time I lasted 20 minutes before disconnecting. (usually disconnects around 10)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a work around for you if you like this idea. Dual Boot - Install Ubuntu from the same Windows OS computer by following this Article, make sure to only follow the guide on How to Install Ubuntu and choose option One. Do not follow the steps on how to backup your files.
When done installing restart your computer and choose Ubuntu OS.
How to get data off a damaged PC using UBUNTU | | Tech Support Forum

Then use Ubuntu's Pidgin that allows you use Multi IM platforms including AIM.
Installing AIM on Ubuntu Linux? Please help!? - Yahoo! Answers[/url

It looks complicated but it is not.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think I like that idea D:, I can also use meebo for AIM just fine, its just I prefer to fix aim haha. Its one of those pet peeves. I also wonder, if AIM doesn't work could there be other stuff that won't work correctly.


----------



## omgheart (Jul 23, 2011)

I took note of the network logs of AIM, hope it comes to some use.

31:10.01 Network logging started at 11:07:53 08/21/2011, version 6.8.9.6616
31:10.01 Running on Windows NT 6.1.0.7601 [CPU: 2400 MHz x 2]
34:14.02 Socket 03DBBA58: got select error code 10053 for event 32
34:14.02 Error 03D0A3B0 set, cat=Socket, code=HostClosed, subcode=-843253628, url=
34:26.28 Socket 03DBC430: got select error code 10053 for event 32
34:26.28 Error 07B621E0 set, cat=Socket, code=HostClosed, subcode=-843315177, url=
34:26.28 Error 07B63890 set, cat=Service, code=RequestTimeout, subcode=0, url=
34:26.28 Session 03D166F8: boss connection down with error 07B621E0.
34:26.28 Session 03D166F8: state change: 50 posted
34:26.38 AccSession 03DAEF38: state change 50 fired
34:26.41 ConnectionSettings: <connectionSettings><id>1</id><friendlyName></friendlyName><host>kdc.uas.aol.com</host><port>443</port><proxyHost></proxyHost><proxyPort>0</proxyPort><proxyUsername></proxyUsername><proxyPassword></proxyPassword><proxyUserAgent></proxyUserAgent><httpTunnelHost></httpTunnelHost><httpTunnelPort>0</httpTunnelPort><proxyFlags>0</proxyFlags><proxyType>0</proxyType><maxRetryTimeout>0</maxRetryTimeout><attempttime>1313950054</attempttime></connectionSettings>
34:26.41 Session 03D166F8: state change: 100 posted
34:26.41 DnsResolver 03CC63B8: Resolving kdc.uas.aol.com
34:26.41 AccSession 03DAEF38: state change 100 fired
34:26.42 Socket 03DBC3B8: Issued connect request to 64.12.189.249, port 443
34:26.95 Ticket 077CA4A0: host addresss 205.188.8.23:443
34:26.95 Session 03D166F8: state change: 300 posted
34:26.95 ConnectionSettings: <connectionSettings><id>1</id><friendlyName></friendlyName><host>kdc.uas.aol.com</host><port>443</port><proxyHost></proxyHost><proxyPort>0</proxyPort><proxyUsername></proxyUsername><proxyPassword></proxyPassword><proxyUserAgent></proxyUserAgent><httpTunnelHost></httpTunnelHost><httpTunnelPort>0</httpTunnelPort><proxyFlags>0</proxyFlags><proxyType>0</proxyType><maxRetryTimeout>0</maxRetryTimeout><attempttime>1313950054</attempttime></connectionSettings>
34:26.95 ConnectionSettings: <connectionSettings><id>64</id><friendlyName></friendlyName><host>0.0.0.0</host><port>443</port><proxyHost></proxyHost><proxyPort>0</proxyPort><proxyUsername></proxyUsername><proxyPassword></proxyPassword><proxyUserAgent></proxyUserAgent><httpTunnelHost></httpTunnelHost><httpTunnelPort>0</httpTunnelPort><proxyFlags>0</proxyFlags><proxyType>0</proxyType><maxRetryTimeout>0</maxRetryTimeout><attempttime>0</attempttime></connectionSettings>
34:26.95 Connection 03D5F5E0: host addresss 205.188.8.23
34:26.95 Socket 03DBC430: Issued connect request to 205.188.8.23, port 443
34:26.95 AccSession 03DAEF38: state change 300 fired
34:27.32 Session 03D166F8: state change: 350 posted
34:27.32 AccSession 03DAEF38: state change 350 fired
34:27.50 Session 03D166F8: state change: 400 posted
34:27.50 Service 03CDDB28: Startup initiated for group 34
34:27.50 Service 03CDDB28: Startup complete for group 34
34:27.50 Service 03CDCEB0: Startup initiated for group 1
34:27.50 Service 03CDC790: Startup initiated for group 36
34:27.50 Service 03CDC790: Startup complete for group 36
34:27.50 Service 03A86B28: Startup initiated for group 19
34:27.50 Service 03A86078: Startup initiated for group 2
34:27.50 Service 03CDCD80: Startup initiated for group 37
34:27.50 Service 03CDCD80: Startup complete for group 37
34:27.50 Service 03A869F8: Startup initiated for group 3
34:27.50 Service 03CDCE18: Startup initiated for group 21
34:27.50 Service 03CDCE18: Startup complete for group 21
34:27.50 Service 03A87118: Startup initiated for group 4
34:27.50 Service 03A861A8: Startup initiated for group 6
34:27.50 Service 03A861A8: Startup complete for group 6
34:27.50 Service 03A87080: Startup initiated for group 9
34:27.50 Service 03CDDBC0: Startup initiated for group 10
34:27.50 Service 03CDDBC0: Startup complete for group 10
34:27.50 Service 03CDDD88: Startup initiated for group 11
34:27.50 Service 03CDDD88: Startup complete for group 11
34:27.53 Socket 07AD99D8: got select error code 10053 for event 32
34:27.53 Error 03BE08E8 set, cat=Socket, code=HostClosed, subcode=1074579972, url=
34:27.72 AccSession 03DAEF38: state change 400 fired
34:27.72 Session 03D166F8: state change: 500 posted
34:27.83 AccSession 03DAEF38: state change 500 fired
34:27.91 Ticket 03D98260: host addresss 205.188.248.132
34:27.91 ConnectionSettings: <connectionSettings><id>1</id><friendlyName></friendlyName><host>kdc.uas.aol.com</host><port>443</port><proxyHost></proxyHost><proxyPort>0</proxyPort><proxyUsername></proxyUsername><proxyPassword></proxyPassword><proxyUserAgent></proxyUserAgent><httpTunnelHost></httpTunnelHost><httpTunnelPort>0</httpTunnelPort><proxyFlags>0</proxyFlags><proxyType>0</proxyType><maxRetryTimeout>0</maxRetryTimeout><attempttime>1313950054</attempttime></connectionSettings>
34:27.91 ConnectionSettings: <connectionSettings><id>64</id><friendlyName></friendlyName><host>0.0.0.0</host><port>443</port><proxyHost></proxyHost><proxyPort>0</proxyPort><proxyUsername></proxyUsername><proxyPassword></proxyPassword><proxyUserAgent></proxyUserAgent><httpTunnelHost></httpTunnelHost><httpTunnelPort>0</httpTunnelPort><proxyFlags>0</proxyFlags><proxyType>0</proxyType><maxRetryTimeout>0</maxRetryTimeout><attempttime>0</attempttime></connectionSettings>
34:27.91 Connection 0031EB98: host addresss 205.188.248.132
34:27.91 Socket 07AD9C30: Issued connect request to 205.188.248.132, port 443
34:28.36 Service 0758A440: Startup initiated for group 1
34:28.36 Service 03A86370: Startup initiated for group 24
34:28.36 Service 03A86370: Startup complete for group 24


----------



## Derreem (Sep 15, 2010)

Yest its total cool for avast to do that but if skype is working there is noting wrong its AIM giving trouble


----------

